
HP laptops found to have hidden keylogger - rbc
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-42309371
======
esnard
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15885206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15885206)

------
iDemonix
> At the time, the company said the keylogger code had been mistakenly added
> to the software.

Glad they cleared that one up.

